

Examples around the web: Focusing on Benefits Not Features - rishi
http://gettingmoreawesome.blogspot.com/2009/10/examples-around-web-of-focusing-on.html

======
tiffani
I've found that this really comes into play if you're dealing with customers
who aren't exactly geeks (mostly who I deal with) and don't care about your
text-messaging-enabled-social-what's-it-doozer. That in itself isn't exactly
exciting. The non-geeky crowd really only cares (most of the time) about why
they should hand you any cash--i.e., what's this going to do for me? (That is,
if you're expecting any cash in the first place...) You really will come out
better describing benefits versus features. Furthermore, I've found that smart
potential customers will interrupt you in the middle of listing a bunch of
features to ask, "Ok, so how's this really going to help me??" anyway. Better
to start off in a good way than to get embarrassed.

